# [RISOLTO] Problema compilazione WxGTK su amd64

## Chetto

Non so perchè ma mi esce questo errore:

```
/var/portage_tmp/portage/x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.3.3/work/wxPython-src-2.6.3.3/include/wx/gtk/filedlg.h:70: fatal error: can't write PCH file: No space left on device

compilation terminated.

/var/portage_tmp/portage/x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.3.3/work/wxPython-src-2.6.3.3/include/wx/gtk/filedlg.h:70: error: while writing precompiled header: No space left on device

/var/portage_tmp/portage/x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.3.3/work/wxPython-src-2.6.3.3/include/wx/gtk/filedlg.h:72: fatal error: closing dependency file .deps/_pch_wxprec_advdll_wx_wxprec_h_gch.d: No space left on device

compilation terminated.

Preprocessed source stored into /var/portage_tmp/portage/x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.3.3/temp/cc7IaLyu.out file, please attach this to your bugreport.

make: *** [.pch/wxprec_coredll/wx/wxprec.h.gch] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

Preprocessed source stored into /var/portage_tmp/portage/x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.3.3/temp/ccFcT3DZ.out file, please attach this to your bugreport.

make: *** [.pch/wxprec_advdll/wx/wxprec.h.gch] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.3.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *              ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_compile

 *              ebuild.sh, line 1033:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *              ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   wxGTK-2.6.3.3.ebuild, line  144:  Called configure_build 'gtk2' 'unicode' '

                --with-sdl

                --disable-joystick

                        --enable-opengl

                        --with-opengl

                        --with-gnomeprint --with-gtk=2'

 *   wxGTK-2.6.3.3.ebuild, line   72:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake CXX="$(tc-getCXX)" CC="$(tc-getCC)" || die "Unicode emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   Unicode emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/portage_tmp/portage/x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.3.3/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.3.3:

 * To install only wxbase (non-gui libs) use USE=-X

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.3.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *              ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_compile

 *              ebuild.sh, line 1033:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *              ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   wxGTK-2.6.3.3.ebuild, line  144:  Called configure_build 'gtk2' 'unicode' '

 *              --with-sdl

 *              --disable-joystick

 *                      --enable-opengl

 *                      --with-opengl

 *                      --with-gnomeprint --with-gtk=2'

 *   wxGTK-2.6.3.3.ebuild, line   72:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake CXX="$(tc-getCXX)" CC="$(tc-getCC)" || die "Unicode emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   Unicode emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/portage_tmp/portage/x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.3.3/temp/build.log'.

 * 

```

Visto che sembra che l'errore sia causato da mancanza di spazio sul disco e visto che avevo "solo" 1,7 GB liberi ho aumentato lo spazio della partizione ma l'errore persiste, a cosa potrebbe essere dovuto?Last edited by Chetto on Tue Nov 06, 2007 9:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

probabilmente ci vuole più spazio.

non è che stai compilando in ram e non te lo ricordi? (quindi la dimensione della partizione non conta)

----------

## Chetto

 *Quote:*   

> non è che stai compilando in ram e non te lo ricordi?

 

Sì sto compilando in ram ma ne ho 2GB e una partizione di swap da 4GB, non ho mai avuto problemi nemeno con altre applicazioni, inoltre con un quantitativo di ram così non dovrei avere problemi nemmeno a compilare tutto gnome come pacchetto monolitico credo o no?  :Laughing: 

Inoltre l'errore lo da anche a sistema appena avviato e quindi la ram non dovrebbe essere molto occupata, controllo con un:

```
free
```

 la prossima volta che avvio comunque.

----------

## Chetto

No, anche se un po' si riempie non mi sembra proprio che lo spazio si saturi... Anche perchè sinceramente non vi sembra un po' strano che si saturi con così tanto spazio a disposizione?

----------

## Chetto

Comunque ho risolto compilando normalmente, cioè non in ram. Grazie comunque.  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

Stesso problema su x86. E non riesco a capire il perchè.

Però ho provato con /dev/shm smontato e funziona. Adesso ho riprovato e riesce a compilare normalmente.

Se qualcuno di voi ha tempo può fare la prova a compilare con /dev/shm smontato?

----------

## Alakhai

```
No space left on device 
```

vai su shell scrivi 

```
df
```

 e stampa l'output qui nel forum

----------

